# Bad Experience at Groom Expo West Yesterday...Poor Tyler



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I've felt awful immediately after the incident, the rest of the day and now--hence my sharing my experience.

Yesterday we went to Groom Expo West and a groomer offered to trim Tyler and Trissie's faces. Now, I groom on my own and Tyler didn't really need it and I haven't cut Trissie's hair yet, but I figured let a professional take a look and maybe I could learn/follow the lines, etc.

Trissie was first and got really scared--said groomer was slightly gruff. Trissie became very squirmy and the groomer handed her back to me and said she would not do a "wild" dog. Then Tyler. I should have just said no thank you after Trissie--I feel like a jerk and a bad mom. She cut one side, then grabbed him in a manner where he yelped out in pain. At that point, he was frightened and made a low growl. The groomer stopped, looked at me and said, "I will not continue with a dog that growls." I was shocked. I just looked at her and took him back and walked away. She literally left me with one side cut and the other in tact. She could have offered to lend me her shears to cut the other side. The side she cut is really short and choppy too--obviously because she was not even halfway finished.

The worst is that I put them through a frightening experience. I feel terrible. I should have just left them both alone and done my best at home as I've been doing. I know Tyler's hair will grow back (that's just a measly part of why I feel terrible)--I took up the other side--not as short as the bad side, but enough to be somewhat and visibly even. I can't stop thinking about it every time I look at Tyler. I wish he could know how sorry I am. 

Bad experience, lesson learned.

xo
Kim


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sorry Kim---thanks for sharing your experience! I would not want a groomer like this.
It is good she didn't have Lisi!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry Kim. What did she think Tyler was - a Chow. Luck can get very vocal during grooming and baths and will grab at the brush etc., I can not cut around his face because he has that darting tongue and I am afraid I will hurt him. My groomer never seems to have too much of an issue with him though. There certainly must be gentle groomers in the BH area. You might even get one that comes to the house.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> I am sorry Kim---thanks for sharing your experience! I would not want a groomer like this.
> It is good she didn't have Lisi!


Nor would I--who cares how good a groomer is supposed to be.



wkomorow said:


> I am sorry Kim. What did she think Tyler was - a Chow. Luck can get very vocal during grooming and baths and will grab at the brush etc., I can not cut around his face because he has that darting tongue and I am afraid I will hurt him. My groomer never seems to have too much of an issue with him though. There certainly must be gentle groomers in the BH area. You might even get one that comes to the house.


I know--Tyler is timid, but he's very well behaved. I should have gone by their instincts. Tyler may sometimes get scared of new men, but never women. However, she hurt him and I think his natural reaction was to growl. I'm just going to continue to groom him at home and not bother taking him to a place. In the event something happens where I can't, I'll deal with it then.

I trimmed Trissie's face for the first time yesterday and fixed it more today. She's feisty and squirmy. Grooming her will be a challenge, but she's better off with me for sure. She may still be frightened from yesterday too. The problem--not too much of a bad one--is that she has a lot of hair, a really thick coat and Tyler doesn't. His is way easier to cut. As a non-professional, it's not easy to get it just right. Walter, I think I may take your advice somewhat. I think I'll ask the groomer at ***** and Pooch where they go to Social Club if she'd be willing to give me a lesson or oversee see me and guide me here at my house. I can get the tips I need and not be so worried that I'm messing her up!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a shame this happened but it's supposed to be a fun event so that's what you would expect....no hassles and a pleasant experience. 

I only bring Jodi to one groomer (usually just one particular person there) because she does a good job and now that I found her I don't want to change. I groom him myself too but she does a better job on his legs.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> What a shame this happened but it's supposed to be a fun event so that's what you would expect....no hassles and a pleasant experience.
> 
> I only bring Jodi to one groomer (usually just one particular person there) because she does a good job and now that I found her I don't want to change. I groom him myself too but she does a better job on his legs.


Thanks Brenda, you're right. Right after that I wanted to leave, I was so upset. Before this happened, we were enjoying walking around and getting samples, learning about new products, and buying some products at really good prices--not to mention watching the demonstrations. To be honest, after this happened I barely paid attention--although we went up the last 3 aisles--Tony paid more attention and looked more than me.

I do a pretty good job on everything but the face--not bad, but I feel with guidance I can do better.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Kim, your experience brought back similar memories for me with Truffles. I took her to a local recommended groomer to get her spruced up for a visit to the Maltese Specialty. I bathed, brushed her before going. The place was smelly, messy, but we were only getting a trim. Well, she was so rough combing my delicate Truffles, I thought Truffles was going to stop breathing. I handed the groomer more $ than she was charging me, grabbed Truffles and walked out. I still feel bad about it and it was many years ago, so I totally understand how you feel about your babies.
I've always groomed my own Maltese and before that, Yorkies. I just don't want to put them thru the torture of the groomers environment. Truffles would have died with all the barking, and people milling around if I left her.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How rude of that lady! Not to mention unprofessional! I groom mine myself. Except that we did get a new grooming salon that I took them to in December. He did a great job, so I took Riley to him a week ago and he cut him pretty short. I decided to cut Sissy myself. It is nice to have a groomer who can do them when you don't want to, so I'm tickled to have found Anthony.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kim, I am so sorry you, Tyler, and Trissie had to experience this terrible and unprofessional behavior from the groomer. For her to label Trissie as a "wild" dog was not nice. And, to treat Tyler the way she did is inexcusable, too. 

Thank you for sharing what happened.

You are a wonderful Mommy to Tyler and Trissie.

Please give Tyler and Trissie gentle hugs and gentle kisses from their Auntie Marie. 

Love and hugs to you, Kim.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim it's really to bad you couldn't somehow find her site on the internet and leave a comment 
I cringe at thinking how she treats the dogs she grooms. 
I think your babies sensed the kind of woman she is. 
I'm sorry Kim, you had no idea it would turn out that way


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Kim it's really to bad you couldn't somehow find her site on the internet and leave a comment
> I cringe at thinking how she treats the dogs she grooms.
> I think your babies sensed the kind of woman she is.
> I'm sorry Kim, you had no idea it would turn out that way


I was thinking the same as Paula ... to maybe leave a comment online if possible.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Kim, your experience brought back similar memories for me with Truffles. I took her to a local recommended groomer to get her spruced up for a visit to the Maltese Specialty. I bathed, brushed her before going. The place was smelly, messy, but we were only getting a trim. Well, she was so rough combing my delicate Truffles, I thought Truffles was going to stop breathing. I handed the groomer more $ than she was charging me, grabbed Truffles and walked out. I still feel bad about it and it was many years ago, so I totally understand how you feel about your babies.
> I've always groomed my own Maltese and before that, Yorkies. I just don't want to put them thru the torture of the groomers environment. Truffles would have died with all the barking, and people milling around if I left her.


That's part of the reason I tried grooming myself. I went to meet one groomer who was recommended to me when Tyler was a puppy. She was very nice, but I would have had to leave him there for 1/2 a day and I didn't think he'd like that--plus he would have been in a cage. And, of course, you never know--it's risky.



sherry said:


> How rude of that lady! Not to mention unprofessional! I groom mine myself. Except that we did get a new grooming salon that I took them to in December. He did a great job, so I took Riley to him a week ago and he cut him pretty short. I decided to cut Sissy myself. It is nice to have a groomer who can do them when you don't want to, so I'm tickled to have found Anthony.


I know, Sherry, that's why I was speechless. I honestly did not know what to do or say--I was shocked. I remember Anthony--they both looked fantastic. Too short sounds like human hairstylists--sometimes they're scissor happy! I'm really glad you found Anthony as a back up--I'd love to have a back up plan too, but after yesterday introducing them to someone will have to wait for sure.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kim, I am so sorry you, Tyler, and Trissie had to experience this terrible and unprofessional behavior from the groomer. For her to label Trissie as a "wild" dog was not nice. And, to treat Tyler the way she did is inexcusable, too.
> 
> Thank you for sharing what happened.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marie. Thanks for everything you said. Funny that you're sending gentle kisses and hugs, which I will give and let them know they're from Aunt Marie, I've been extra gentle with them all day. I just can't stop feeling awful and I'm being extra, extra loving to them. Like I said every time I look at his little face in particular I feel awful.

Love and hugs back to you Marie. Did you have a great weekend with your granddaughter? I can't wait to hear about it.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Kim it's really to bad you couldn't somehow find her site on the internet and leave a comment
> I cringe at thinking how she treats the dogs she grooms.
> I think your babies sensed the kind of woman she is.
> I'm sorry Kim, you had no idea it would turn out that way


Thanks Paula. I think you're exactly right. Animals have great instincts--like little kids about who is good and who is bad. Like I said, Tyler may growl at men, but never with women--plus she hurt him, so he was just protecting himself.

I know that I didn't know it would be bad, but I still feel horrible. They're so innocent and really helpless. I never want them to feel fear or pain for that matter from anyone.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kim, you are such a perfect Mama! Just stop feeling guilty! What's done is done and now you know what you know. Love you sweety! Kiss Tyler and Trissie for me!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Kim. Can you imagine how she would have treated them if you weren't there? :w00t: I think the main lesson here is always trust your gut. As women we get certain vibes about people and circumstances and I think we feel guilty when we express our concern but 9 out of 10 times, mommy gut is right. I'm very blessed to have a groomer who is great with Tyler. I'm there for the whole groom and though she does hold things like his beard firmly so that she can cut it, she never hurts him and always kisses him afterwards. She's extra careful and we work as a team on some things like his nails which he doesn't love trimmed but I hold him. The hair will grow back but make sure now to bring the clippers/scissors near him and some treats. Don't even use it on him but have him equate it with a good thing not the bad thing that happened.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh my gosh Kim so sorry you had to have this experience. I too only had Edward groomed once. I hated the result. But mainly because whatever she did while grooming him frightened him. I had to start all over with our over grooming routines. I assuming she wasn't kissing him the entire time like his momma would!!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Kim it sounds to me that the so called 'groomer' is in the wrong business. She doesn't appear to have patience for people or for dogs & should find another line of work. In my opinion the guilt should be hers not yours. How could you forsee what would happen? Your dogs were only responding to her negative energy. Sorry you and your babies had to deal with a bad experience like that!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> Kim, you are such a perfect Mama! Just stop feeling guilty! What's done is done and now you know what you know. Love you sweety! Kiss Tyler and Trissie for me!


Thanks Sherry, I appreciate you saying that! I will try--Love you too. I will, kisses to Riley and Sissy:wub:



Snowbody said:


> I'm so sorry, Kim. Can you imagine how she would have treated them if you weren't there? :w00t: I think the main lesson here is always trust your gut. As women we get certain vibes about people and circumstances and I think we feel guilty when we express our concern but 9 out of 10 times, mommy gut is right. I'm very blessed to have a groomer who is great with Tyler. I'm there for the whole groom and though she does hold things like his beard firmly so that she can cut it, she never hurts him and always kisses him afterwards. She's extra careful and we work as a team on some things like his nails which he doesn't love trimmed but I hold him. The hair will grow back but make sure now to bring the clippers/scissors near him and some treats. Don't even use it on him but have him equate it with a good thing not the bad thing that happened.


Thanks Susan, you're right. My problem was/is I should have said thanks but no thanks after Trissie. I also should have said something in general. He was actually okay when I fixed the other side--not really freaked out, but you're right I should show him-just in case. Thanks for that tip.



Smtf773 said:


> Oh my gosh Kim so sorry you had to have this experience. I too only had Edward groomed once. I hated the result. But mainly because whatever she did while grooming him frightened him. I had to start all over with our over grooming routines. I assuming she wasn't kissing him the entire time like his momma would!!!


I'm sorry you had that experience too. Yes, you really have to be so careful. Before I decided to do it on my own, I spoke to different people about recommendations. I was in a fairly upscale pet store and the worker there recommended someone next door--she said he's really great and the price was reasonable. Thanks goodness I checked the Yelp reviews, Apparently the guy is mean and nasty--imagine how he probably is with the dogs. It's so important to do research, read reviews, and meet people--no matter what the service.



LOVE_BABY said:


> Kim it sounds to me that the so called 'groomer' is in the wrong business. She doesn't appear to have patience for people or for dogs & should find another line of work. In my opinion the guilt should be hers not yours. How could you forsee what would happen? Your dogs were only responding to her negative energy. Sorry you and your babies had to deal with a bad experience like that!


Thanks Sandy. I didn't know, but when it started, I should have pulled out or said something, so I do blame myself. What Sherry said is true though--what's done is done--need to move past it and take the lessons I learned from the experience with me!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH my god -how dreadful.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Kim, I am so sorry this happened! Please don't blame yourself - in the moment, I am sure it seemed like Trissie was just being squirmy. You wouldn't have a reason to think the groomer would be rough with Tyler.
Poor guy! I am glad he stuck up for himself by growling to let you know he didn't like it one bit!
I can never understand why people who are not kind to animals end up as groomers or dog trainers... just a paycheck I guess.
Our dogs seem to have good intuition about who is kind and who is not!


----------



## ronnie (Oct 29, 2013)

I am so in awe to those of you who are able to groom your own babies. I am always so afraid i am pulling too hard while combing them out after a bath. The bath part I am ok with. But not the nails or cutting. I worry too much which in turn would make them nervous I'm sure. Thank goodness i do have a good groomer. I hope anyway, I leave them for a few hours. It is a small shop who have had the same people working there for a very long time. But anyhow kudos to all the moms and dads who can groom their own babies.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I would encourage you to report this incident to the organizers of the groom expo. They should not have this woman back. Extremely unprofessional.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am with Carina, I think you should report the incident. That is ridiculous, they shouldn't be in that business.

What is done is done, indeed. If you try another groomer at least you can go and watch how it is done first. 

I am so glad I groom myself, so many horror stories. I heard that a groomer was very good, close to me, but going in the shop there I could hear her frustration. "no stop it, behave, stay still, bad dog." not a word of any encouragement and care for the dog, and it was in a back room, so I couldn't even see how she was manually dealing with it. It just re-enforced to me to stay away from them.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> OH my god -how dreadful.


Thanks Mags!



Kathleen said:


> Kim, I am so sorry this happened! Please don't blame yourself - in the moment, I am sure it seemed like Trissie was just being squirmy. You wouldn't have a reason to think the groomer would be rough with Tyler.
> Poor guy! I am glad he stuck up for himself by growling to let you know he didn't like it one bit!
> I can never understand why people who are not kind to animals end up as groomers or dog trainers... just a paycheck I guess.
> Our dogs seem to have good intuition about who is kind and who is not!


Thanks Kathleen. I agree completely. You're right--they have great intuition and we should listen to them!!!



CloudClan said:


> I would encourage you to report this incident to the organizers of the groom expo. They should not have this woman back. Extremely unprofessional.





silverhaven said:


> I am with Carina, I think you should report the incident. That is ridiculous, they shouldn't be in that business.
> 
> What is done is done, indeed. If you try another groomer at least you can go and watch how it is done first.
> 
> I am so glad I groom myself, so many horror stories. I heard that a groomer was very good, close to me, but going in the shop there I could hear her frustration. "no stop it, behave, stay still, bad dog." not a word of any encouragement and care for the dog, and it was in a back room, so I couldn't even see how she was manually dealing with it. It just re-enforced to me to stay away from them.


I'm going to think about reporting it, but I'd rather not make trouble.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow, how unprofessional that woman was!!! This same scenario happened to a friend of mine (but at PetSmart). The groomer cut one half of the dogs's face and stopped saying she would not groom a crazy dog.

OMG! unthinkable!!! 


I hope your kids haven't been ruined for future groomings!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

The A Team said:


> Holy Cow, how unprofessional that woman was!!! This same scenario happened to a friend of mine (but at PetSmart). The groomer cut one half of the dogs's face and stopped saying she would not groom a crazy dog.
> 
> OMG! unthinkable!!!
> 
> ...


That's horrible to be treated that way! I'm sorry for your friend. It is unthinkable.

Thanks. They seem to be okay. I actually cut Trissie's face for the first time and she let me-albeit she was a bit squirmy. I fixed Tyler's face the same day and for the most part he let me, but I have to cut him some slack, he was exhausted from the long day.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Kim, just think about the trouble you might be saving someone else from. Please report her! If a groomer can not be calm around dogs, they should not be grooming, especially at an event like that!

I'm so sorry this happened to your babies...just one more reason I do my own. I can take my time, they can be calm, and they don't have to be perfect.


I'm going to think about reporting it, but I'd rather not make trouble.[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Wooha! What kind of "professional" says they refuse to groom a dog? If anything, he should've asked you to hold your doggies or to clam them down...
As a groomer, if you can't handle dog's various personalities, you shouldn't be promoting your services at an expo. 

Sorry for this traumatic experience Kim. Hopefully this event won't sour you on groomers in general.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Kim, just think about the trouble you might be saving someone else from. Please report her! If a groomer can not be calm around dogs, they should not be grooming, especially at an event like that!
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to your babies...just one more reason I do my own. I can take my time, they can be calm, and they don't have to be perfect.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm sending you an email about the trouble piece xoxoxo

That's why I'm glad I'm able to do them on my own too...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Wooha! What kind of "professional" says they refuse to groom a dog? If anything, he should've asked you to hold your doggies or to clam them down...
> As a groomer, if you can't handle dog's various personalities, you shouldn't be promoting your services at an expo.
> 
> Sorry for this traumatic experience Kim. Hopefully this event won't sour you on groomers in general.


Thanks Harvey. Either that or lend me the shears to do the other side.

No, I'm not tainted. I'm sure that there are really good/loving groomers out there, but you have to be very careful. However, this incident is one of the many reasons I chose to learn to groom them myself.


----------

